# Electric Heat Gun for "burning" out used hives?



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Going to look at some used equipment later this week. I've read enough about AFB issues to stay away from frames, however, am interested in hives. Have read that "burning out hives" with a blowtorch (Haven't seen a blowtorch in a long time) should mitigate this. Would an Electric heat gun, not a hair dryer but something that will put out 500 degrees do the same thing? Or is it more than just heat, toxic byproducts of the combustion process that is required. I have the heat gun, suppose a propane torch kit isn't that expensive, or is it the large propane torch used for buring weeds that is used? 

Thanks for your time,

Ev


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

exmar said:


> Going to look at some used equipment later this week. I've read enough about AFB issues to stay away from frames, however, am interested in hives. Have read that "burning out hives" with a blowtorch (Haven't seen a blowtorch in a long time) should mitigate this. Would an Electric heat gun, not a hair dryer but something that will put out 500 degrees do the same thing? Or is it more than just heat, toxic byproducts of the combustion process that is required. I have the heat gun, suppose a propane torch kit isn't that expensive, or is it the large propane torch used for buring weeds that is used?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> 
> Ev


I would never go for used hives or frames. Take one for a sample and build your own if you don't have the money.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a cheap torch that will work good on boxes.

http://www.harborfreight.com/propane-torch-91033.html


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmmm. I would say "probably" but personally, I would prefer not to take the chance and just use a propane torch. I've scorched boxes many times before and even though I have a heat gun, I still reach for the torch. I have a feeling the flame of the torch would get into the corners and cracks more efficiently than the heat from the gun. Just a thought.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

The main prescription here, I think, is fire. If not completely incinerated, then the frames incinerated and not re-used. For the boxes, the recommended method is to stack them on the bottom board, apply a 1:1 mixture of kerosene/diesel fuel on the bottom board with other combustibles and ignite, which creates a chimney effect up through the stacked boxes. Alternatively, a blow torch is used to scorch each piece (including bottom board) individually.

There are a couple of other treatment options, one involves a 55gal drum of lye mixture which can be somewhat hazardous to use, the other involves a commercial facility that is probably rather expensive and perhaps not commonly available.

While the heat gun might kill it (I'm guessing), how would you know if you got it all? By actually scorching the wood, you know for sure- if it's scorched and black, it's dead.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. Now I have a better "feel" for the actual process. Will order the HF torch.

Went to look at the "used" stuff tonight. Ended up with one medium super with new frames and foundation and two hive bodies. The rest was a bonanza, a full unopened package of wired foundation, a large box of new frames, not yet put together, large box of "frame" nails, large spool of "frame wire" with a jig to hold it and tensioner, three hoods, couple of helmets, two smokers, plastic frame strainer with collection basin, two uncappers, honey strainer, two large plastic bags of "honey bear" unused containers, 8&16 oz. A couple of boxes labeled "bees," which he threw in as he'd forgotten what was in them. He said to make an offer, and I said $50 and he helped me load everything. He seemed to have been buying in bulk, because "large" mentioned above was no exaggeration. I'd heard he had an extractor which was the main reason I went, he didn't. :-(

Thanks again for the responses.

Ev


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Ravenseye said:


> Hmmm. I would say "probably" but personally, I would prefer not to take the chance and just use a propane torch. I've scorched boxes many times before and even though I have a heat gun, I still reach for the torch. I have a feeling the flame of the torch would get into the corners and cracks more efficiently than the heat from the gun. Just a thought.


Yes the torch is a great tool and not just in the beeyard!


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

This is me taking that Harbor Freight torch to a Queen Excluder  I got a bunch of used stuff when I started. Bee careful with that torch 

I probably won't even use the excluder but I have used the torch on boxes and felt good about it. I can get deep boxes cheap though so at this phase I am with the camp of starting with fresh equipment. Good luck!

https://youtu.be/-mhkrfqoSMQ


----------

